# Do ghost shrimp hide a lot?



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Wasn't quite sure where to put this post...

I bought 3 ghost shrimp for my 3 gallon today. The only other inhabitants are my betta and a few snail hitchhikers. They're big ghost shrimp - the largest is probably over an inch long. One of them had a belly full of dark eggs. 

So, I acclimated them and then put them in the tank. The one with eggs vanished as soon as I put her in. The other two were swimming around and picking at algae right away. Opalo followed them around and picked at them a bit, but he didn't seem too interested after a few minutes. I'm just worried because I haven't seen any of the three shrimp for a couple of hours now. Do these shrimp hide a lot, or did Opalo eat shrimp for dinner? :shock: The tank is fairly heavily planted, so I guess they could be hiding under a leaf or something...


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, one of the shrimp is no longer MIA...found him on my desk. I had netting on top of my tank, but I guess he found a way out. I saw one other shrimp too, but the third is still MIA. I'm starting to wish I had just gone with snails...


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I started with 7 and now I have one.

They're kinda hit or miss really. Any tiny hole and they will escape.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I found the other one dead, stuck in some wisteria roots. Opalo was picking at him, but I think the shrimp was dead before that. The one with eggs reappeared and is still alive. Opalo doesn't pay any attention to her - she even landed on his head once. :lol:

Maybe I'll get shrimplets. If not, I think I might give up on ghost shrimp, at least for this tank.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

lol I gave up on shrimp. WE have snails.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ghost shrimp are "feeder" shrimp and as such not well-treated from the get-go so survival rate is iffy. Most are wild caught from brackish water. They can also walk right out or your tank through the tiniest holes imaginable.


----------

